# 31/ Male / married 6 months



## SiameseDream2013

Nonononononononononon.


----------



## arbitrator

Soma11 said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to introduce myself and ask a question. I am a 31 year old male and have been married 6 months. I had been with my wife for 4 years prior to that and had a kid 7 years ago. It was hellish when we were apart. Really, it was completely disgusting. She treated me like i was trash and still belonged to her for over 3 years, give or take. I wasn’t the nicest either in those years. We got back together and became married after a couple years. Nothing has been smooth. She and my family clash, she’s extremely condescending, and doesn’t do anything around the house even though she doesn’t work. I’m always tired and she just takes everything out on me. Blames me for killing her dreams and ruining her life. Honestly, I just want to be happy, with or without her. I put off marriage for three years just so I wouldn’t be stuck here, but here we are. I want to feel worth something again. I want to feel like I matter and can make someone’s life better.
> 
> I’m sure many of you follow this story for the most part. I look forward to interacting and understanding, and, hopefully, making a difference.


*She sounds a tad on the entitled side to me! I think that she'd better get off of her ass, wake up and finally smell the coffee!

PS: I'd highly recommend that you change your user name!*


----------



## EleGirl

Hi,

You really need to change your user name. That looks like your real name. I don't think it's wise to use your real name and your email address for your public name here. It's best to remain anonymous on web forums. Especially this one where you are sharing personal information.

Let me know what name you want to use and I'll change your user name.


----------



## EleGirl

I'm confused. You say that you were with your wife for 4 years before you married her. But you had a child 7 years ago. Is she the mother of your child? If so, please clarify what your timeline together is.


Why did you marry someone who you knew was toxic before you married her?


----------



## Blondilocks

Did you open an account in June and then have your user name changed? Your current user name sounds awfully familiar.


----------



## SiameseDream2013

How do I change my username? I am really struggling!


----------



## jlg07

Contact one of the moderators -- @EleGirl can help you.


----------



## EleGirl

Your user name has been changed.


----------



## EleGirl

What? I changed your name yesterday to Soma11 at YOUR REQUEST. Now you've had it changed again? Who changed the name to SiameseDream2013 ??????????


----------



## Maxwedge 413

The plot thickens...


----------

